# Llave con chip para Fiat Stilo



## Papor897 (Ago 28, 2019)

Hola me gustaria que me ayuden a hacer una llave ship para mi carro fiat stilo 1.4 del 2005, el carro ya trae una con ship para abrir las puertas pero nesecito otra para mi esposa espero me ayuden con eso es muy importante, gracias


----------



## capitanp (Ago 28, 2019)

Para algo existen los copiadores de llaves que tienen los cerrajeros


----------



## Scooter (Ago 29, 2019)

mmartins dijo:


> Que es una llave ship?


It's a key barco.


Pues el motivo por el que lleva un chip es para que no te roben el coche y, probablemente también, es para que pases por caja.
Normalmente te dan dos al comprar el coche y normalmente el coche no admite más de dos. Si pierdes una, hay que comprar otra y programarla, y programar también la centralita del coche con lo que la que has perdido, si la vuelves a encontrar, ya no va.

Así que necesitarías una llave mecánicamente compatible, que en una cerrajería la taller para que funcione mecánicamente y, además programar la llave y programar el coche. Todo eso se puede hacer, pero no con un 555+4017, habrá que tener todo ese equipamiento de programadores etc.

Total y resumiendo, vas mañana al concesionario de Fiat y pasas por caja. Es lo que hay.


Mi bola de cristal dice, es que le cuesta calentarse, que es probable que tenga dos llaves, una con mando a distancia y otra simple, y que lo que quiera es poner mando a distancia a la llave simple.
Si es este caso, no lo sé seguro porque mi bola de cristal últimamente falla, habría que intentar clonar el mando a distancia de la otra llave. Aviso que eso no siempre es sencillo, almuchos mandos de "ahora", es decir hace décadas ya, no emiten siempre el mismo código, llevan un protocolo de ida y vuelta y necesitas nuevamente programar la centralita para que se comunique con él, por lo que nuevamente necesitarás pasar por fiatcaja.

Y si no es eso, será otra cosa.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 29, 2019)

El único que te puede ayudar es el cerrajero que puede clonar la llave original.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2019)

No todas las llaves pueden clonarse...no al menos hasta que salga el hardware que permita la clonación.

Yo tenía un VW Voyage 2012 y a un mecánico se le "perdió" la llave. Yo tenía otra y él iba a pagar la clonación...pero resulta que en el 2016 no había equipo que permitiera clonarla por que no solo era digital sino que también tenía no se que cosa analógica y hacía falta una llave especial y un equipo también especial para grabarla (todo eso según el gurú de la copia de llaves). La llave la podía traer de Brasil vía Rosario pero no había equipo disponible en Cuyo para copiarla....y en esa época, el chiste de la llave nueva original valía 200 trumps y la nueva "trucha" valía como 80 trumps.
En resumen....después de perder unos días e innumerable palabras soeces en diversos idiomas, el chabón encontró la llave caída debajo de su cama y zafé del problema..
Si bien este auto es mas viejo, no creo que pueda escapar de tener que encontrar uno de esos copiadores profesionales (en Argentina es "legal"  hacer la copia...no sé en otros países) o en su defecto ponerle la tutuca a la agencia de la marca.
Ahora tengo un Toyota y te lo venden con UNA SOLA LLAVE!!!!  para la activación de la alarma y el cierre centralizado. Con la otra solo podés destrabar el auto para conducir sin problemas, pero no podés poner la alarma y tenés que cerrar el auto con la llave...y una llave nueva debe valer como 500 trumps.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 29, 2019)

Ahora tengo un Toyota que lleva dos llaves. Una completa con mando a distancia y otra simple sin él.
Lo que llevan ambas se supone es el inmovilizador.

Antes tenía una Kangoo del 2004 que llevaba dos llaves "completas". Se.me perdió una y la fiesta salió por 150€ o así, la llave + reprogramar el inmovilizador etc.
La llave luego apareció pero no funcionaba, la centralita del coche sólo admite dos llaves, así que mecánicamente podía abrir las puertas, giraba el bombín del arranque pero no arrancaba por el inmovilizador.
Esa llave no sé seguro como iba pero generaba un código cambiante, si jugueteaba con ella ya no abría las puertas con el mando, digamos que se desincronizaba, cuando la volvías a poner en el bombín de arranque se volvía a sincronizar.

Ambos coches solo tienen un bombín con llave, el de la puerta del conductor.

Así que no está nada claro que la llave se clonable, en AliExpress y semejantes venden pero no tengo claro que sea viable clonarla sin reprogramar ambos, la llave y el coche.


En mi garaje funciona parecido, la centralita de la puerta tiene cierto número de llaves activadas, y si pierdes o se rompe una conviene darla de baja, por seguridad y por no saturar el equipo a llaves que ya no se usen. Llevan un registro con quién tiene cada llave.
No clonan ese mando en ningún sitio, y he corrido sitios probando.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Esa llave no sé seguro como iba pero generaba un código cambiante, si jugueteaba con ella ya no abría las puertas con el mando, digamos que se desincronizaba


Esas llaves tienen una triquiñuela: cuando cuando se comunican con la centralita no solo le envían el código de activación/desactivación sino que también envían un conjunto de códigos del que luego escoge uno al azar para las futuras comunicaciones. Hasta que no se acaba el conjunto inicial que envió la llave, no se vuelve a enviar un conjunto nuevo ("sincronizar") y solo envía códigos aleatorios pertenecientes al conjunto inicial. El problema es que si estás jugando con la llave sin comunicarla con la centralita del auto (por ejemplo, por que estás fuera de alcance) los códigos del conjunto se van "gastando" y cuando se acaban la llave genera un nuevo conjunto...pero este ya no coincide con el que tiene la centralita que entonces desconoce la acción de la llave y es cuando hay que abrir y desbloquear con la llave en la cerradura de arranque (bombín???) para que vuelvan a "amigarse".
Los Toyota son iguales...y ya me pasó eso...


----------



## josco (Ago 29, 2019)

Tanto para que a final de cuentas llegue una rata y se los lleve sin llave? sin gastar 500 trumps ni 150 euros


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2019)

Si, claro, yo no tengo como reprogramar el inmovilizador. Los que trabajan en ello si, los hay legales e ilegales en ese sector.
Deja la llave puesta y cierras la puerta con Velcro.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 30, 2019)

Los sistemas de llave con chip son muy variados, el que tengo yo que es un Chrysler, el chip de la llave manda un codigo que es leido por un receptor que tiene el mismo codigo grabado y enviado a la pcm, que tiene el mismo codigo grabado, eso solo lo hace al colocar la llave, si ese codigo no coincide con los grabados en el receptor y la pcm, se apaga el motor, en el 5to intento se bloquea y no arranca mas.


----------



## Papor897 (Sep 21, 2019)

Muchas gracias a todos, e leido bastante sobre el tema y me fue complicado, pero gracias a eso me decidí a comprar otra no mas en fiat


----------

